# Where to order 1000 cubes and more?



## tim (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

does anyone know a place where i can order a lot of decent(!) cubes (at least 1000)? I don't need the best speed cubes ever, but i also don't want crappy cubes which you can't turn without much force.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## blade740 (Dec 8, 2008)

Now THAT'S multi.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 8, 2008)

wtf?! 1000 cubes?!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure if you contact one of those chinese wholesalers, you could put in an order of 1000 cubes. I don't remember the websites, but I'm sure you could find some retailer of type Es or Ds.


----------



## Bounb (Dec 8, 2008)

Head over to http://www.85161568.com/eng/

They'll sort you out.


----------



## tim (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Bounb, that was the kind of link i was hoping for.

btw. Dennis, Kai and me are going to race 1000 cubes multi each. We've already reserved a gym for that attempt. It'll probably take us a week or so until we're finished memorizing.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

tim said:


> Thanks Bounb, that was the kind of link i was hoping for.
> 
> btw. Dennis, Kai and me are going to race 1000 cubes multi each. We've already reserved a gym for that attempt. It'll probably take us a week or so until we're finished memorizing.




OH.... MY..... GOD......


----------



## Jacco (Dec 8, 2008)

What the..?
It isn't the first of april yet :S

Really!?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

I have tried to email the Dian Sheng Factory about the minimum order amount, but I haven't recieved a reply and it's been a few weeks. Maybe you could try calling them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2008)

the weird thing is, I wasn't surprised when I saw this thread.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

tim said:


> Thanks Bounb, that was the kind of link i was hoping for.
> 
> btw. Dennis, Kai and me are going to race 1000 cubes multi each. We've already reserved a gym for that attempt. It'll probably take us a week or so until we're finished memorizing.



Wooahh, I wish you good luck, you're quite insane for attempting this, you'll be shattered after and so will your bank account ;o


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 8, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bounb, that was the kind of link i was hoping for.
> ...



OH MY Fuc***g God, it's possible that multi-crazy-bld?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 8, 2008)

If you don't get atleast 999/1000 you suck(allowing one pop).


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

You should invite Matyas to come solve also........... (counting how long it takes)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 8, 2008)

You better hope they come assembled.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm in shock. wow. if this is serious can we get part of this on video pleeeeeeease.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought it might be for MultiBLD, but somehow I can't believe it. 1000 cubes!?!?!?!?

Is it 333 for each person or 1000 each person? 

1. That must be really expensive even if it's $2 per cube.
2. How much is that equivalent of memorizing?
20*1000/x=20000/x where x is the number of pieces per image, which I'd say should be about 2. That would mean 10000 images to memorize in (perfect order!)
Isn't that equivalent of memorizing a decent sized book word for word?!?!?

Things that I fear:
What if you forget only one image in the middle? Than the hundreds of cubes after that would all be DNF. Would you have a way to tell when the set of images for one cube end and the next start for all the cubes?
Are you going to pick up the next cube correctly?
What if the pile of cubes fall on you and crush you?
What if you get hungry during the attempt and eat your cubes?
.....????


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 8, 2008)

Well for type E's, or Dianshengs, the colour scheme might not all be correct (usually one pair of opposite centers are switched). 

Good luck with the attempt!


----------



## KConny (Dec 8, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> You should invite Matyas to come solve also........... (counting how long it takes)



Or they could invite someone who is actually good at multi.


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2008)

KConny said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > You should invite Matyas to come solve also........... (counting how long it takes)
> ...



me? That would be cool.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Things that I fear:
> What if you forget only one image in the middle? Than the hundreds of cubes after that would all be DNF. Would you have a way to tell when the set of images for one cube end and the next start for all the cubes?
> Are you going to pick up the next cube correctly?
> What if the pile of cubes fall on you and crush you?
> ...



lol


----------



## KConny (Dec 8, 2008)

joey said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Tomarse said:
> ...



Sure. 2/2 is better than 0/15.


----------



## Jai (Dec 8, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Well for type E's, or Dianshengs, the colour scheme might not all be correct



The one I gave you had the wrong color scheme, but the ones I sold all had the correct color scheme. I wanted to reserve the good ones for my paying customers.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 8, 2008)

C'mon people, that was obviously a joke. There's no way Kai can do that many cubes.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 8, 2008)

wow, i thought that this would still stay a secret but whatever.
we dont need 1000 cubes all together, we need at least 1000 each, means 3000 in total at least!
and yes, i am not kidding, we really need at least 3000 cubes!
and yes, i am seriously.
i dont wanne do 333, whats that?!
i wanne do 1.500 and if i would be able to talk to kai and tim, we would need like 5.000 then! original colour sheme would help i think. right??? tim and kai???

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> What if the pile of cubes fall on you and crush you?
> What if you get hungry during the attempt and eat your cubes?
> .....????


good points


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 8, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> wow, i thought that this would still stay a secret but whatever.
> we dont need 1000 cubes all together, we need at least 1000 each, means 3000 in total at least!
> and yes, i am not kidding, we really need at least 3000 cubes!
> and yes, i am seriously.
> ...



You guys are crazy


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 8, 2008)

WCA summercamp. Then you can do multiblind all summercamp long, and then it could be official 
and if you all succeed in 1500/1500 cubes. then Ryosuke Mondo can do 5000/5000 

good luck.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 8, 2008)

... But why spend that much money? Get a teraminx or something weird...


----------



## tim (Dec 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> ... But why spend that much money? Get a teraminx or something weird...



How many pieces to memorize does a teraminx have? Right, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

lol, and 20,000 pieces of 3x3 isnt a ridiculous no. of pieces to memo


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2008)

So, do you guys have enough images or whatever to store 1000 cubes?


----------



## MistArts (Dec 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> So, do you guys have enough images or whatever to store 1000 cubes?



Imaginary parody of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2008)

Lord of the Cubes? (If you can actually multi-BLD 1000 cubes you surely deserve that title!)


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 8, 2008)

Imagine these scenarios:

You memorize 1000 cubes which takes about a month.

1)You forget everything when you start with the first cube.
2)You forget the first cube (or possibly the first thing you were going to do)
3)You make an execution mistake and notice it, but can't take it back since you don't know what you did
4)You end up with two edges being misoriented
5)A cube pops
6)You pick the wrong cube to continue (come on, there are 1000 cubes you need to solve)
7)You fall asleep while solving
8)You notice that nobody's watching you or you aren't recording yourself

Any others you can think of? (Wow I was so bored)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Dec 8, 2008)

I need tim to confirm that this is actually what he needs the cubes for. Like Stefan, i don't believe for a second that tim was serious.


----------



## tim (Dec 8, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> 1)You forget everything when you start with the first cube.


This won't happen.


nitrocan said:


> 2)You forget the first cube (or possibly the first thing you were going to do)


You can look at the cubes again.


nitrocan said:


> 3)You make an execution mistake and notice it, but can't take it back since you don't know what you did
> 4)You end up with two edges being misoriented
> 5)A cube pops


Not too bad. 999/1000 is still awesome.


nitrocan said:


> 6)You pick the wrong cube to continue (come on, there are 1000 cubes you need to solve)


Very unlikely if you've really planned the attempt.


nitrocan said:


> 7)You fall asleep while solving


That seems to be a real issue.


nitrocan said:


> 8)You notice that nobody's watching you or you aren't recording yourself


You can't record the feeling you have when you pull down the blindfold. And that feeling is the only reason why i do multi bld.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

tim said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > 7)You fall asleep while solving
> ...


One word: caffeine. Lots of it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

tim said:


> You can't record the feeling you have when you pull down the blindfold. And that feeling is the only reason why i do multi bld.



I want to know: when you say "pull down the blindfold", are you referring to when you remove the blindfold and see how it went, or are you referring to when you first pull the blindfold on, after finishing memorization?

The reason I ask is that those two moments are definitely the best/worst two moments of multiBLD for me. When you first pull the blindfold on (well actually, I know you're not committed until you make the first move, but it doesn't feel that way), you suddenly realize that you're committed now, and there's nothing you can do to try again. It's really the biggest adrenaline rush of the solve. I'll never forget the moment when I pulled the blindfold on at the US Open - my biggest adrenaline rush ever in a cubing competition.

And of course, seeing how you did at the end is also great, but I guess most people know that part is great. I just thought it was interesting you might mean the pulling the blindfold on part.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

You'd have to lock up the cubes so no one turns them...


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually i meant removing the blindfold. Sorry for my wording.
But pulling the blindfold on is also a good feeling. I know i'm finally done memorizing and i'm looking forward to rushing through the solving in order to get a good time.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 9, 2008)

you could ask if jumbo sponsors you and sell them afterwards in the special limited editions "Kai" "Dennis" and "Tim" or something like that ^^


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

haha Just recently I decided to tell my mom of how like, there will be people attempting 1000 cubes BLD. I told her how, on the forum there is the current MultiBLD WR holder saying he was looking for a way to order 1000 cubes because him and two other guys would attempt to do 1000 cubes Blindfolded.

her EXACT response:

That's FU**ING crazy....!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 9, 2008)

It'd be phenomenal if someone really did even 100 though. Ryosuke Mondo should try one soon


----------



## NoahE (Dec 9, 2008)

how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???


----------



## Jai (Dec 9, 2008)

NoahE said:


> how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???



1) Do your multi-BLD on a toilet
2) Poop and scoop


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

NoahE said:


> how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???




haha yeah never even thought of that 
they'll have to take day breaks between solving so maybe 500 one day and the other 500 the other? xD
it would be hard hiding the result from them not letting them see even ONE of those 500 cubes they did so far 
but yeah even if just 1 min execution for every cube then
1x1000 = 1000
1000/60 minutes = 16.6 Hours


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 9, 2008)

Jai said:


> NoahE said:
> 
> 
> > how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???
> ...


3) Tube that runs to a bucket
4) Adult diapers


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 9, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > NoahE said:
> ...



5) Don't be lazy, hold it in.

It's a good thing we're figuring all of this stuff out before the attempt.


----------



## Jai (Dec 9, 2008)

What would you do with 1000 + cubes after the attempt?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim, I believe you're lying to all of us 

it's okay if you can't tell what you're going to do with 1000 cubes, but don't give us false hopes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2008)

can I have some cubes after you're done with them


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 9, 2008)

Jai said:


> What would you do with 1000 + cubes after the attempt?



I'd resell them or give them away


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> I'd resell them or give them away



I REALLLLLLLY NEEEEEED Like 12-20 more 3x3. BECAUSE I have this huge box that only has...10 cubes and I'd like to see it filled


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2008)

Jai said:


> What would you do with 1000 + cubes after the attempt?



Make an epic cube mosaic


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

If you even seriously tried to memorize so many cubes, I'd be in total awe... you don't even have to solve them! And if you do, even more amazing!

But I guess I should say the thing that I'm sure a few people have been waiting for... once you do 1000...

well, then you should do it in competition ;-)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> you could ask if jumbo sponsors you and sell them afterwards in the special limited editions "Kai" "Dennis" and "Tim" or something like that ^^



I'd buy one of each



NoahE said:


> how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???



Didn't rowe take like 2 bathroom breaks during his 30 cube attempt? I think they covered up the cubes, and then a judge followed him to the bathroom to make sure nothing happened.



shelley said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do with 1000 + cubes after the attempt?
> ...



why not an epic cube statue?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

And i cant even solve a single cube BLD!! D:


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

how many 3x3x3s worth of info is in two 7x7x7s when memorizing?


how mad would you be if someone rotated your cubes while you were blindfolded and you got exactly 0 correct? haha


----------



## skwishy (Dec 9, 2008)

Can the average human really memorize that many cubes? I seriously get a little sick to my stomach just thinking about it, it just seems so unnatural.


----------



## Kian (Dec 9, 2008)

no, the average human cannot. but this is tim we're talking about.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

Kian said:


> no, the average human cannot. but this is tim we're talking about.



Memorizing 70,000+ items is over pi WR...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure if I'm buying this...


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

1000? I can't even bothered to do 10.

Wow. Just wow. You have my respect, Sir.


----------



## Rawn (Dec 9, 2008)

> NoahE said:
> 
> 
> > how would u go to the bathroom considering the solving period would probably take over 20 hours???
> ...



How hard do you think I'll be to cover 1000 cubes?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2008)

tim said:


> Thanks Bounb, that was the kind of link i was hoping for.
> 
> btw. Dennis, Kai and me are going to race 1000 cubes multi each. We've already reserved a gym for that attempt. It'll probably take us a week or so until we're finished memorizing.



Pardon my language and no offense but....WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU SMOKING?

P.S. - Good luck getting at least 800+ cubes!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

If Tim tried to memorise pi, he will DEFINITELY get a world record.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 9, 2008)

Can I have like a couple of cubes after for multi-bld 
Also WTF o.0 if you get 1000/1000 I will truly **** my pants... and film it.... and put it on youtube *crosses fingers behind back*

^^ please note, the **** began with an S


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2008)

On more crazy note: you would have to look many of them over like 5 times each at least. xD


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2008)

i suggest doing 100 as a test , and if its easy, do 1000

PS: It's not April fools day yet!


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 9, 2008)

I suggest you skip the Rubik's cube altogether and do the 5x5x5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

Scigatt said:


> I suggest you skip the Rubik's cube altogether and do the 5x5x5x5x5 BLD.



They haven't gotten 4D yet... 

Do a 4D megaminx...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I think you should practice by doing a 42-multi marathon: 2 cubes, 3 cubes, and so on for 42 attempts. I would like to see the result of this


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 9, 2008)

lol, imagine on x-mas day...
"Christmas Falls!!!!!"


----------



## Waynilein (Dec 9, 2008)

skwishy said:


> Can the average human really memorize that many cubes? I seriously get a little sick to my stomach just thinking about it, it just seems so unnatural.



Those guys aren't average humans. And if they actually succeed in this, I'll be wondering if they are humans at all


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > no, the average human cannot. but this is tim we're talking about.
> ...



Why 70000+? 1000 * 20 = 20000. (It's approximately 20 per cube)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2008)

You're not only solving pieces, you're also solving stickers, so 20+54=74 items per cube.


----------



## dexter45210 (Dec 9, 2008)

can try yj toy


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 9, 2008)

can't believe I actually believed that they are really going to do this attempt... Can you believe it? haha


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

You know the more and more I think about this, it just gets harder and harder to believe. Which definitely makes me think now this is just a joke/prank. Cause it seems like.

1. at first he just asks where to get 1000 but now needs 1000 each so shouldnt he have said 3000 from the beginning then?

2. It's just way to much of an amount even for a cuber like Tim to do Multi if you really think about it.

3. Tim never said from the start that it was for MultiBLD until Everyone started making speculations themselves and saying it was for MultiBLD, then it just seems Tim was going along with it thinking he could play along with this and get a lot of talk going 

4. Then thats when he convinced Dennis to make a post as well? talking about how it was a secret to make us even MORE convinced that this would happen just to mess even MORE with our heads?  

and now after he has gotten all this talk going? he's just remaining silent to get even more talk going? 

either way, I kinda don't believe it anymore 
but we'll see....


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> either way, I kinda don't believe it anymore


So you seriously believed it at first?



Derrick Eide17 said:


> 4. Then thats when he convinced Dennis to make a post as well? talking about how it was a secret [...]


You think Dennis needed to be instructed for this?

Obviously this is a way too ridiculous amount, particularly I doubt anyone would do 1000 before 100 (I wouldn't have immediately disbelieved 100, btw).

Curious about what this is really for. I'm guessing it has to do with Christmas and giving cubes to many people.


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, if they had said 100 cubes each, I would have believed it. But 1000 is far too much.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't get it, if you are going to BLD 1000 cube, why do you memorize every sticker? Don't you just memorize 11-13 edge stickers and 6-9 corner stickers? Or am I talking about something else?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I don't get it, if you are going to BLD 1000 cube, why do you memorize every sticker? Don't you just memorize 11-13 edge stickers and 6-9 corner stickers? *Or am I talking about something else?*



I don't know. Are you?


----------



## mande (Dec 9, 2008)

why don't you people hire somebody(ies) to scramble solved (already attempted) cubes.
That way, you won't need as many as 1000 cubes per person.
(Unless you have a weird way of memo such that you need to see all 1000 cubes in the beginning)


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

mande said:


> (Unless you have a weird way of memo such that you need to see all 1000 cubes in the beginning)



You really should learn what multi-bld means.


----------



## mande (Dec 9, 2008)

joey said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > (Unless you have a weird way of memo such that you need to see all 1000 cubes in the beginning)
> ...



I get what it means...I do it myself
I meant that once a guy memos a cube, the "scrambler" could rescramble it to the scramble of a later cube, so that you don't need another cube instead (if you get what i mean). When someone is just about to solve a cube, they can rescramble a scrambled cube to the scramble of the to-be-solved cube.
Basically, what I mean is that the scrambler should keep track of all the scrambles.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

lol, I understand what you mean now. It could work, maybe.


----------



## mande (Dec 9, 2008)

it should work...i mean you could save a 500 cubes or so, if not more.

Of course you might need that much money saved to hire a "scrambler"


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Dec 9, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > either way, I kinda don't believe it anymore
> ...



LOL, yeah dude?!

1000 Multi BLD? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Waynilein (Dec 9, 2008)

mande said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > mande said:
> ...



I don't see that working... "Hey, I forgot an edge on the 376th cube, could you scramble that for me again? Oh wait, maybe it was the 377th..."


----------



## FredM (Dec 9, 2008)

Come on. It's way above what a human brain can memorise.
As it has been said, it's above the PiWR, and the guy who memorised those numbers didn't do it in a week. Stop dreaming, it isn't even possible. Now maybe, they just want to try 100 cubes BLD or less.

I mean, if anyone had the potential of memorising 1000 cubes (I mean only memorising, as having all that knowledge in your memory at an instant), wouldn't 24/24 seam ridiculous, suddunly ? 
Just think of it... 1000 .... 24 ....

It's like, if someone said do you have a stop watch that could measure precisely to the milliseconds ? Cause I'll run the 100 meters in 2seconds.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 9, 2008)

They're not serious. -_-


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> You're not only solving pieces, you're also solving stickers, so 20+54=74 items per cube.


You should know better than this, Stefan! The information content of 1000 cubes is about 1000*65.2 bits = 65 kbit, whereas the information content of 70000 digits is 70000*3.3 bits = 231 kbit. So it is clearly easier to remember 1000 cubes' worth of information than 70000 digits...



FredM said:


> Come on. It's way above what a human brain can memorise.
> 
> As it has been said, it's above the PiWR, and the guy who memorised those numbers didn't do it in a week. Stop dreaming, it isn't even possible. Now maybe, they just want to try 100 cubes BLD or less.


Very wrong...
Think about this, the memory WR for one hour memorization is 1949 decimal digits, or almost 100 cubes' worth of information! Ten times this in a week is WELL within the human capacity for knowledge. I'm not sure that there are multiBLDers out there who can memorize 1000 cubes, but it's definitely possible.



FredM said:


> It's like, if someone said do you have a stop watch that could measure precisely to the milliseconds ? Cause I'll run the 100 meters in 2seconds.


Even 24/24 is already MUCH better than what a normal person could do, ask them to remember that much and they would say it is just as impossible as 100 meters in 2 seconds. But Tim did it, in competition no less. Or look at the world record for memorizing a deck of cards, 26.28 seconds! Ask a normal person to remember a deck of cards and it would probably take them an hour or more. Memory sports are one thing where a good practitioner becomes WAY more skilled than a normal person would ever hope or expect to be.


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2008)

FredM said:


> Come on. It's way above what a human brain can memorise.


Definitely not!



FredM said:


> As it has been said, it's above the PiWR, and the guy who memorised those numbers didn't do it in a week. Stop dreaming, it isn't even possible. Now maybe, they just want to try 100 cubes BLD or less.


Don't believe everything people tell you. It's not above the current PI world record.
Anyway, the guy who holds the current pi world record isn't unbeatable...



FredM said:


> I mean, if anyone had the potential of memorising 1000 cubes (I mean only memorising, as having all that knowledge in your memory at an instant), wouldn't 24/24 seam ridiculous, suddunly ?
> Just think of it... 1000 .... 24 ....


You forget, that there was a time limit for my 24 cubes attempt.



FredM said:


> It's like, if someone said do you have a stop watch that could measure precisely to the milliseconds ? Cause I'll run the 100 meters in 2seconds.


Wow, very bad analogy. Try again.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Lol you better go around giving everyone else who believed it this speech also, because i wasn't the only one 

but anyway I only believed it for a short period anyway


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

You're saying it like it's not true, it's still up in the air!


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see where this all leads.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2008)

qqwref said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > You're not only solving pieces, you're also solving stickers, so 20+54=74 items per cube.
> ...



I hope it was clear I wasn't exactly serious. Now I am, however: When memorizing a cube, the information content per piece does decrease with every eliminated piece, but that's not really how we treat it, is it? So for practical purposes, I suggest 20 * log2(24) = 91.7 bits per cube is a more realistic measure.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Fair enough. But I can see someone inventing a more efficient memory method than that ;-) Too bad there's always a tradeoff between efficiency of compression and ease of information extraction.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 10, 2008)

Why would you want 1000 cubes? To have the biggest cube collection?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 10, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> Why would you want 1000 cubes? To have the biggest cube collection?



Have you read a single post in this thread?


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 10, 2008)

I can just see this guy in a gym with 2 other guys... HUGE piles of rubiks cubes lying around... it would be madness.

And the people who memorize PI to such extremes don't necessarily have to memorize the whole thing, they are savants who have the capabilities to calculate it. Check out brainman, cool movies. But then again, I'm sure they do memorize it. I think I'm going to look more into that right now.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

No, none of the top few Pi memorizers calculated it. I've seen interviews, for the most part they just enjoy memorizing numbers, so they sit and do 50 or 100 or 200 every day for years...

Anyway, I think most savants are actually very limited in their amazing calculating abilities, that is, they are VERY amazing at something, but only one thing. So I don't think it would be likely for that one thing to be pi, you couldn't just intuitively know the way to calculate pi in the same way that you could know (say) how to calculate if a number is prime, or how to multiply big numbers together. So it's not the bunch of superhuman brains that you might think


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> they are savants who have the capabilities to calculate it.


Most ignorant post of the year candidate?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> darkzelkova said:
> 
> 
> > they are savants who have the capabilities to calculate it.
> ...



sure


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> I can just see this guy in a gym with 2 other guys... HUGE piles of rubiks cubes lying around... it would be madness.
> 
> And the people who memorize PI to such extremes don't necessarily have to memorize the whole thing, they are savants who have the capabilities to calculate it. Check out brainman, cool movies. But then again, I'm sure they do memorize it. I think I'm going to look more into that right now.



Well, Kim Peek would certainly excel at such a task, but as Mr. Pochmann said, ignorant post of the year candidate indeed.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> Kim Peek would certainly excel at such a task



How do you know? Did he ever do anything like this?


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Peek would certainly excel at such a task
> ...



In a documentary (can be found on youtube) his father states (without shown evidence, although I'm sure trained scientists have verified it) that when reading a book he would read one page (with one eye >.<) in about 15-20 seconds, and would remember 98% of it. Check out the documentary, it'd be a fun hour for you. (when you have time to kill).

From this, I would assume that memory tasks would be in his kind of area of expertise. I could be wrong.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

I did watch that (or at least one) documentary about him. I think his dad said eight seconds for two pages. And in the background you see Kim staring at a book the whole 23 seconds of the scene, never turning a page. Impressive. The 98% was probably measured by asking questions about it afterwards. If you give me a book about Rubik's Cube I might be able to do that as well. In other words, previous knowledge helps. Plus he only needs to remember the general content, not the exact sequence of words and punctuation. So this is not at all like precisely memorizing a random sequence of digits. And there are speedreading competitions where people actually really do this, and if he were able to do what he claims, he'd blow the competition away, but interestingly he never participates there. In the documentary I saw, he also answered questions from audience members, I checked one answer and it was wrong and nobody cared! I've seen this in other similar documentaries as well. They let these people get away with mistakes, pretending they were correct.

Please show me where he participated in any kind of serious memory competition or anything remotely equivalent. I don't care about anecdotes about fuzzy achievements.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

Well you have to be reasonable, the guy _might_ have a good memory, but he also has a mental disorder. While he is ok a lot of the time, at other times he kind of flips out. An organized competition might not be the most suitable atmosphere.
I'm not trying to defend him, but I understand a bit about mental disorders so I take a more "sympathetic" stance (I don't like to use that word because it implies actually caring.)
Regardless, there is strong evidence that he can memorize book pages and lists of words (in the documenttary) very well, and it seems unlikely that this was practised through any sort of actual training. That _is_ impressive (but comes at an unfortunate cost).


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.

But yeah, that's why I said "any kind of serious memory competition *or anything remotely equivalent*". So... anything?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.
> 
> But yeah, that's why I said "any kind of serious memory competition *or anything remotely equivalent*". So... anything?



Lol whats with the trolling each other :O


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

You don't know trolling.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> You don't know trolling.



Doh!  lol


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2008)

I read all this tread and don't understand your calculation about the amout of images to memorise. I need 8-12 images to memorize a cube (2 stickers per image). May be 10 is a fair average. Don't you? So, 10 000 images for 1000 cubes. There are also the locations that should be in the long term memory, so the preparation for that attempt should take years. Anyway, there are no way that I believe it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

10,000 images would be a good estimate for me, using my system. And yeah, I'd use 1000 rooms. But there's no reason why the rooms would necessarily have to be in long-term memory; I've created them on the fly before. The trick would be coming up with a way to create rooms on the fly such that you could remember the order of them somehow. The key to doing this would be to have some ordered list 1 to 1000 that you already have memorized that you could use to keep the rooms straight. That wouldn't necessarily be impossible.

It's a crazy idea, but not necessarily impossible.

So guys, is there any room in that gym for me to join you with my attempt?


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's a crazy idea, but not necessarily impossible.
> 
> So guys, is there any room in that gym for me to join you with my attempt?



Mike is epic.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a crazy idea, but not necessarily impossible.
> ...



How many v6? spare a few :O


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 10, 2008)

19*11 = 209 v6 nice...
how many 6x6 would equal 1000 3x3?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> 19*11 = 209 v6 nice...
> how many 6x6 would equal 1000 3x3?



My best 5-cube (3x3x3) multi is around 40 minutes, and my best 6x6x6 single is a little less than that, so I'd guess these two efforts are roughly equivalent.


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's a crazy idea, but not necessarily impossible.



I think it is possible too, I just suspect this to be a joke. I hope I am wrong. Look at this guy, he would be good at blindsolve. I guess he would memorize a cube in 2 seconds. I looked some videos of him and he is awesomely incredible at memorisation.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 10, 2008)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a crazy idea, but not necessarily impossible.
> ...



Wow! 19 numbers in 1 second!?!?!
Yes, definitely sub-2 BLD memo! But how?!??

"1000 digits in 15 minutes and 23,200 words in order after hearing them only once."

I guess he would be able to do this multi BLD attempt easily.


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Stop it guys, please!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Wow! 19 numbers in 1 second!?!?!
> Yes, definitely sub-2 BLD memo! But how?!??


Yay, another MIPOTY candidate.


----------



## Rune (Dec 10, 2008)

tim said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

He and his "World *Speed* Memory Championships" focus on very short fast memorization, while the "World Memory Championships" focus on much longer disciplines. In the speed version I think it's mostly himself and his disciples, others are welcome but just not interested enough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

tim said:


> Stop it guys, please!



Stop what, in particular? MIPOTY candidates? Silly suggestions? Crazy speculations? Ludicrous conclusions? There's so much you could mean in this thread, I'm not sure exactly what you want us to stop.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 10, 2008)

If they are racing 1000 cubes multi, it doesn't mean they try to do 1000 cubes multi. Maybe they have a time limit and they see who can do the most cubes in that time. Then again, Dennis wanted more than 1000 so... I don't know, and I don't really care right now, I'll be interested when there are results.


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Stop it guys, please!
> ...



"19 numbers in 1 second" => "One cube in 2 seconds"


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I've tried these "X digits in Y seconds" (for Y a small integer) things before. They're interesting and fun, but not really applicable to BLD solving. I think my record is 12 decimal / 27 binary digits in 1 second? It's all about working memory anyway, you just glance at it and make sure you see all the numbers, and then when the numbers disappear you write down what you remember as fast as you can. So it's almost about visualizing the numbers rather than remembering them. It isn't anything like BLD solving because BLD includes the time to find out where the pieces are (so you can't just see the numbers on screen and remember them) and because in BLD you have to remember the numbers until you can execute the whole cube. I think that this would only be useful for BLD if you could somehow remember 54 base-6 numbers (i.e. colors) at a glance, because this type of very fast memory event only works properly if you don't have to think about turning the data into numbers.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.
> 
> But yeah, that's why I said "any kind of serious memory competition *or anything remotely equivalent*". So... anything?



Well, I did give something remotely equivalent. In the documentary a psychologist gives him a standard list of word sthat fit a particular category. The trick is that most people will associate all the words with another word (for example, bed, pillow, tired = sleep) even though "sleep" would not have been in the list. The list was at least 10 words but for some reason "20" is screaming out at me. Kim Peek remembered the list perfectly. Of course it wasn't done in haste, so he had a bit of time, but still, I know I would have failed.
The list was first given to him one word at a time, then the psychologist gave back the list plus other words and Kim was aksed whether they were in the list or not.
You might say "I could do that, I do it all the time when BLD solving" but of course, that would be expected as you practise it. There is no evidence to show that Kim Peek practised. There is evidence to show that he remembers a lot of stuff from books that he read when he was only a child.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, but how does that little exercise translate to "Kim Peek would certainly excel at such a task"? (Not sure whether you were referring to the 1000 cubes multiblind or to mentally computing thousands of digits of pi on the fly)


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually mean a task that involves memory in general. I'm certainly not stupid enough to suggest that he could suddenly memorise and solve 1000 rubik's cubes without any training. As for Pi, maybe...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't expect it without training. He can train all he wants. But has he done anything like this before? Memorizing a huge amount of random data precisely? Is this documented somewhere?


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2008)

qqwref said:


> [...] It isn't anything like BLD solving because BLD includes the time to find out where the pieces are (so you can't just see the numbers on screen and remember them) [...]



I agree. Sub10 sec memo is a more fair guess (if he would go into cubing). Anyway, I put that link because the subject here is the 1000 multi and if you go for the details about its attempt of 23 000 words you will see that the 1000 multi is humanly possible.


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2008)

Micael said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > [...] It isn't anything like BLD solving because BLD includes the time to find out where the pieces are (so you can't just see the numbers on screen and remember them) [...]
> ...



10,000 cubes multi bld is also humanly possible. I guess the only real limit is when you go mental.


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2008)

As for the Ramón Campayo guy, check out this video... it's insaaane!

As for the 1000 cube multi, I think it is probably possible, but that does not mean I neccessarily believe that these crazy people (Tim, Dennis, Kai) are actually trying it


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

When you get to the level of 10000 cubes I am not so sure anymore. Using Stefan's number of 91.7 bits/cube that is 917 kbit ~= 276000 decimal digits, and recall that the WR for pi memorization is about 100000 even though people who memorize pi have as long as they want (on the order of years or decades) to memorize the number. So I am not actually completely sure that 10000 cubes would be possible.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 10, 2008)

maybe this one is more related to bld:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=nDgcLRioytE&feature=related

this one is also really impressive:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4WYVKKuSsHY&feature=related


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 11, 2008)

汕头澄海裕鑫塑胶制品厂 says (4:55 PM):
我们这出了一款新魔方,是六阶的

anyone here understands chinese?

i think they said they made a 6x6x6!

btw, that's yjtoy...


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 11, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> 汕头澄海裕鑫塑胶制品厂 says (4:55 PM):
> 我们这出了一款新魔方,是六阶的
> 
> anyone here understands chinese?
> ...



Google Translator says:

Shantou Chenghai Yu Xin plastic products factory says (4:55 PM):
We have this out of the Magic a new, six bands

Interesting...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Dec 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.
> 
> But yeah, that's why I said "any kind of serious memory competition *or anything remotely equivalent*". So... anything?



You are possibly the most pessimistic person i have come across in my entire life. Just about every single post of yours is negative, and some how arguing whatever it is that's been said before... 
You're either an incredibly negative person, or a forum troll of note.


----------



## Rune (Dec 11, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.
> ...



The truth has very often a pessimistic colour.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys should get way more cubes than that if you want to beat my attempt of the last 1.5 weeks guys. I have the entire attempt on video, but youtube keeps giving me timeouts  I am not telling you how many I did or how many of them were succesfull because I am hoping you will try a lot, but then I can reveal my number and bring you all to shame

Some tips for doing all of this:
1. Use keychains because they are cheaper and smaller so you don't need a big gym for your attempt
2. Don't eat during your attempt. You can live without food for that long and not having to poop greatly helps your time in case you want to beat others or want to do a "mean-of-3*1000"
3. Fluid through an IV works just fine. 1 bucket is enough for the urine.
4. Get used to the color scheme. I gave up on restickering
5. Make sure that you get someone you REALLY dislike to hold the paper between your eyes and the cubes.
6. IF you decide to sleep, make sure you go over your already memoed cubes before, during and after sleeping
7. Don't trust that if you order 1000 cubes you will receive exactly 1000 cubes
8. stacking cubes 2 dimensionally might require more space, but stacking them vertically is just not a good idea

I have many more tips, but I will keep those to myself.

And Stefan is not a pessimist, he is a sceptic. That means he thinks a little more about things that other people just assume is/might-be true or false. (I would actually like to see Stefan as a mythbuster)


P.S. It's good to be back on the forum


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> You guys should get way more cubes than that if you want to beat my attempt of the last 1.5 weeks guys. I have the entire attempt on video, but youtube keeps giving me timeouts  I am not telling you how many I did or how many of them were succesfull because I am hoping you will try a lot, but then I can reveal my number and bring you all to shame
> 
> Some tips for doing all of this:
> 1. Use keychains because they are cheaper and smaller so you don't need a big gym for your attempt
> ...



oh my goodness arnaud ... 

and yay it's great to have you back


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

Pessimistic? If someone's skill can't be proven in a competition or other situation that acts as a controlled experiment, why wouldn't you be skeptical? Or do you just believe anything anyone claims?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree with Stefan, pessimistic or not. It's always more reasonable to assume someone is normal and expect them to prove they are special than to unquestionably accept that they are amazing. If someone tells you their friend got a 5 second blindfold solve, what would you be more likely to say: "That's amazing! I wish I could do that!" or "I don't believe you, got any proof?" Exactly.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2008)

My biggest problem with Mr Peek and similar people isn't even that their claims usually aren't verifiable, but that we don't even get to know the details in the first place. Or at least comparisons with other people. Fuzzy anecdotal claims are pretty much useless.

Take the book reading. What kind of books? Children's books by Dr. Seuss or Feynman's lectures on physics? Danielle Steel or Plato? And what kind of questions? Fifth word in the 17th line on page 218, or "What is the 'Bankruptcy' chapter about?", or anything in between? And when is he asked? Right after reading the book, or years later? And does he know all books he ever read that well, or just some? And how much did he know about the book subject beforehand? And and and...

Until I'm exactly told what the achievement really is, I'm not going to get all excited. This is where competitions come into place. I get to know what they do there, and comparisons are possible. Both reading and memory competitions. Those are out there! If you want to tell me you have super reading or memory skills, don't tell me fuzzy anecdotes. Go to a fracking competition.

Mr Campayo is better, though I don't like his 23200 words claim because there's no proper documentation. What words? Including long complicated words? Or just easy short ones? Were they chosen randomly or did their sequence make sense? Were they chosen from a small pool of words and repeated, or from a large pool without repeating? And and and. How am I supposed to assess the magnitude of the achievement if I don't really know what the achievement is?

In the discussion here, I simply wanted to see justification for the assertion that Mr Peek would excel at multiblindcubing. Because as far as I know, he has never done anything like it. I'm not pessimistic, I just don't like myths being spread. I wish Mr Peek would start cubing, then the media would go all "Ooh" and "Aah" and "Look Rainman can solve Rubik's Cube and it only takes him amazing three minutes OMFG!!!". Then you guys here would understand better.

Mr Peek would be an awesome name for a blindcuber, btw.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> krazedkat said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want 1000 cubes? To have the biggest cube collection?
> ...


I'm not going to read 11 pages !


----------



## tim (Dec 12, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > krazedkat said:
> ...



Wow, you didn't even read the first page?


----------



## shelley (Dec 12, 2008)

krazedkat said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > krazedkat said:
> ...



FTFY.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> krazedkat said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



It is pretty pathetic that you didn't even read the first page. I have read all of them. Although, you do have a point, the three (or more) of you who are doing this marathon would have the top 3 largest cube collections in the world, except maybe the people who run the factories that make cubes.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2008)

I think several of the bigger collectors on Twistypuzzles already have well over 1000 puzzles. They might have one of the biggest 3x3 'collections' in the world, though.


----------



## crabs!!! (Dec 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> My biggest problem with Mr Peek and similar people isn't even that their claims usually aren't verifiable, but that we don't even get to know the details in the first place. Or at least comparisons with other people. Fuzzy anecdotal claims are pretty much useless.
> 
> Take the book reading. What kind of books? Children's books by Dr. Seuss or Feynman's lectures on physics? Danielle Steel or Plato? And what kind of questions? Fifth word in the 17th line on page 218, or "What is the 'Bankruptcy' chapter about?", or anything in between? And when is he asked? Right after reading the book, or years later? And does he know all books he ever read that well, or just some? And how much did he know about the book subject beforehand? And and and...
> 
> ...



You are an amazing troll. I mean I took you seriously for a while, but now I see the truth. You are easily one of the best trolls I've ever seen in my 10 years on the internet, congratulations (no sarcasm).


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

crabs!!! said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ..snip..
> ...


Reminds me of http://i35.tinypic.com/2cr7sqq.jpg


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

WHAT DA S##' IS GOING ON!


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

Sooooo...........1000 cubes multi BLD.I wonder how tired your hands will be when you're done
Sorry to ruin such a meaningful argument where only one person is consistently posting back against a bunch of people who think he's the most pessimistic person in the world.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 13, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Sooooo...........1000 cubes multi BLD.I wonder how tired your hands will be when you're done
> Sorry to ruin such a meaningful argument where only one person is consistently posting back against a bunch of people who think he's the most pessimistic person in the world.



First post? Welcome! 

Or are you an old member disguising yourself as someone else? Sorry if you aren't.


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

hey i think im the only one thinking this but what are you going to do with 1000 cubes when your done with this!?!?


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 13, 2008)

Odin said:


> hey i think im the only one thinking this but what are you going to do with 1000 cubes when your done with this!?!?



I thought it has already been made clear all this is just a joke? o.o


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > hey i think im the only one thinking this but what are you going to do with 1000 cubes when your done with this!?!?
> ...



And also, there have been a few mentions of what they're going to do with all the cubes  Pepple want em badd


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo...........1000 cubes multi BLD.I wonder how tired your hands will be when you're done
> ...



No, I'm new here.But I don't know why my post count is only 1, I've made 2 or 3 posts so far in other topics.But thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



well its a loooong story but posts in off topic sections dosent count towards your post count


----------



## qqwref (Dec 13, 2008)

Odin said:


> hey i think im the only one thinking this but what are you going to do with 1000 cubes when your done with this!?!?



Kilomese Cube? Cube art? Juggling party?


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

a kilomese cube would sell for so much on ebay!


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 13, 2008)

how do you ship a kilomese cube?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 13, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> how do you ship a kilomese cube?



Make it as a DIY kit, send them 1000 cubes and tons of superglue.


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you ship a kilomese cube?
> ...



No isnt UPS motto "we can box anything" so you make it put it on ebay and let UPS deal with it after that


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

This is kind of off topic but its something I just noticed: Tim wants to do 1000 cubes blindfolded and at the moment he has exactly 1000 posts.
What a funny coincidece 

Back on topic: Good luck with that. You guys are freakin' insane!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2008)

crabs!!! said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > (encouraging people to think)
> ...



So I'm "a dwarf or giant in Scandinavian folklore inhabiting caves or hills"? (Straight from your beloved hyper-knowledgeable Merriam-Webster). Cool.

Care to explain and share that truth with the rest so they don't fall prey to my attempts of encouraging them to think on their own and not take things at face value?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 16, 2008)

Either a dwarf or a giant. I like how you aren't allowed to be normal-sized.


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2008)

im a fricking night elf mowhawk (but back to the topic rubiks diys are the cheapest cubes ive seen i dont know how much you can get in bulk but.... any way i got one and its amazing)


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the worst bump I ever do in the forum.

But I really want to know, where can we see the results?


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 30, 2009)

oh, it was pretty cool.

I got 637/1000
Tim got 946/1000 (in the fastest time of us 3 of course)
and Dennis got 999/1000 of by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Toad (Oct 30, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> oh, it was pretty cool.
> 
> I got 637/1000
> Tim got 946/1000 (in the fastest time of us 3 of course)
> and Dennis got 999/1000 of by 2 flipped edges



This has to be some sort of joke... that's insane!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > oh, it was pretty cool.
> ...



That's what I thought, but I decided not to comment, to avoid :fp even though I do think it is a joke. But hey, it's Jai, Tim and Dennis we're talking about here.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow 
@ Chuck: i seriously read 17 pages full with posts because of your post X'D

That would be sooo funny, if Dennis would have gotten 999/1000 by 2 flipped edges xD


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea right. Dennis's official record right now is 11/12 and his unofficial world record is 29/30. So, 999/1000 is indeed sounds like Dennis.

... :fp


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not even going to comment on this thread. It's all a bit crazy.


----------



## calekewbs (Oct 30, 2009)

... 0.0 THat's insane. did you get any video of it?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> ... 0.0 THat's insane. did you get any video of it?



:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm not even going to comment on this thread. It's all a bit crazy.



By commenting that you weren't going to comment on it, didn't that in itself make you comment on it?

Out of curiosity were the 1,000 cubes actually ordered & used for something else, or was this all just a joke?


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 30, 2009)

oh... they could have done something similar at the world champs... 250 cubes for mosaic would have been there (if not multiple for more groups) and they could be locked in the hall for the 3 days, not allowed to compete at any event.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even going to comment on this thread. It's all a bit crazy.
> ...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Out of curiosity were the 1,000 cubes actually ordered & used for something else, or was this all just a joke?




Apparently it's a joke. A bad one. 

But I got a nice signature now by quoting one of Tim's post on this thread.


----------



## Rune (Oct 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity were the 1,000 cubes actually ordered & used for something else, or was this all just a joke?
> ...



If it Is a joke, it must be one of the better ones.


----------

